# Poison Ivy or Poison Oak



## Crazy Kian (Aug 10, 2009)

Can our dogs catch it? 
I figure on their bellies and crotches because of the lack of hair there.
If I think my dog might have it what can be done?

Kian was recently out for a romp in the woods the other day and now he has a slight rash on his chest and under his front legs (underarms).
The odd time he tries to lick himself in those areas but he is not at it constantly.
Any ideas on what to do are appreciated.
Thanks in advance.


----------



## Big Rick (Apr 14, 2009)

Your gonna need an ocean...of calamine lotion. 

Thanks to the Coasters for the previous line.   ;D :


----------



## gunnr (Aug 14, 2009)

I live on a river in Connecticut and have a yard full of Poison Ivy. The girls are in it constantly, there's no way for them to avoid it. They never get it, but they get it on their coat and give it too me.  It's not fair.


----------

